# Mr Sheen!!



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I had cause to go to a fairly big Motorcycle sales place today for a few odds and ends, so had a wander round like you do.
Whilst looking at the bikes, I noticed that each and every one was greasy had no depth to the paint and looked "shiny", but lacking "something" so I asked the gofer that was on duty, what they used on the bikes to get them looking "like that" 
He assumed I'd asked, as I was admiring the finish :lol: the answer was "Furniture polish" and he then went on to tell me how Mr Sheen was by far the best product ever invented for "cleaning and detailing" bikes as "any idiot could pay a fortune for stuff that does the same thing"!!  
I left him still waffling, as I walked away shaking my head, as I went back to my bike outside, a couple of blokes were discussing the finish on my bike, the Muppet I had just finished talking to, had followed me out and only told them "it's Mr Sheen" :doublesho I soon put him right about that little porkey  and then proceeded to tell the blokes about the bull poo the gofer was spouting!! They had seen the difference an "idiot" that has spent "a fortune" instead of buying a can of furniture polish had made, shows just how ignorant "some" people are  anyone else have these type of "discussions" with dealers car or bike??


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

An old mate use to use Mr Sheen in his black Smart car. In all fairness, the shine on it was unreal...


----------



## Twister (Jun 17, 2012)

Yep, saw first hand Mr Sheen being applied to numerous Mercedes Benz prior to customers picking them up for the first time. Hmmmmm...


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Clearly someone you want to buy something off then.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have known a lot of people who keep a spray can of Mr Sheen or similar in their desk to give their shoes a polish up when they come in late / with a hangover  

If it is simply wax /polish in a spray can, then is it any different to using a QD spray? (assuming it's not harmful to paint, which it's apparent widespread use would suggest)


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

I used it on my Old ZZR1100, it was top for motorcycles, it used to come up like glass!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Presumably this is just cheap silicone and waxes in a carrier
*goes off to google*

yep.

http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2013/07/start/whats-inside-mr-sheen


----------



## mbaker (Mar 25, 2013)

One of the guys in my street uses Mr Sheen on his black astra coupe.....


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Mr sheen shines umpteen things clean


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Seen the same gofer i swear!!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

So as a serious (semi-related) question - is there a product you can use over the top of wax to give a really brilliant shine, all be it short lived ?

Is this what QD sprays do ?

I have started using AG Aqua Wax as a "top-up" over the HD Wax finish when washing the car and it looks great, but is there a better product I can use on a weekly basis to give the car some shiny "bling" ? 

PS I just realised that someone is going to answer "Yes- use Mr Sheen" LOL


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

To be Honest I use Gtecniqe C2-V3 and it really makes a difference, and you don't need much at all!! :thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I used Mr. Sheen on my CLK and the shine was fantastic. The anti-static properties kept it dust free for a good while too.

Don't get it on the glass or ever take your car to a bodyshop without an IPA wipedown though!!!


----------



## Ryry (Dec 27, 2013)

Im sure the neighbours think I have issues anyway with washing the car every weekend and sometimes midweek.... If they see me out with a can of Mr. Sheen im sure they will have me taken away by the men in white coats!!!!!!


----------



## welsh.Z.S. (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyone on here tried this yet? Lol


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

welsh.Z.S. said:


> Anyone on here tried this yet? Lol


Tempted, sahara sand stripped my lsp so might as well lol.

I used to use it on my mountain bike, stopped mud sticking when racing :thumb:


----------



## Ryry (Dec 27, 2013)

had a look a in Tescos the other night and bought some for £1.40.

Will be trying it on my van before it goes near the RX8.....


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Its shame really there you have what you call a "gofer" obviously a youngish lad trying his best to work for a living and as a young person its pretty obvious he doesn't make the decisions as to what the garage use to keep their bikes sparkling, he just does as he is told, but unlike many he is trying to be something other than shall we say a sponger off the state and obviously tries his best but its not good enough for some.

Shame really as I would like to see someone encouraged and shown why something else might be better so he can pass the info on rather than embarrased because he was doing what he was told to do by his boss


----------



## big_will (Jan 16, 2010)

If it helps, I used to be a ski racer (in my more youthful days) and racing in the Brit GB champs, we used Mr Sheen as a lubricant on the bottom of our ski's before racing on dry slope....

There are some good uses for it


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

I agree rebel007. He probably has no interest in cleaning and has just been told by his boss and that'll be all he knows. There's not much difference between him and me just I work in a pharmacy and he works in a bike shop and I doubt when you came to pick up your prescription you'd refer to staff as a gofer


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have to agree.

The term "_gofer_" is and was intended to keep junior staff " _in their place_ " and really doesn't do any good to anyone.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

The "Gofer" was nearly as old as me, he was a gobby **** bad salesman, and attempted to talk down at me, he was also a liar!! End!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

ianrobbo1 said:


> The "Gofer" was nearly as old as me, he was a gobby **** bad salesman, and attempted to talk down at me, he was also a liar!! End!


 I am not sure that really justifies calling him a "gofer" though, just because you took a dislike to him.

According to your OP; You walked into the showroom, asked him a question about how he cleaned the bikes; a question which he apparently willingly answered in detail and in your own words " _I left him still waffling, as I walked away shaking my head _"

Perhaps he should be the one that feels offended ?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Used mr sheen/pledge many a time on bikes and alike. Nowt wrong with using it sometimes. Never seen the chap in the plane thou when using it


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

"Cool" "story" "bro!"


----------



## richard56 (Sep 29, 2013)

I used Mr. Sheen to polish the leather seats in my very first car. Ford Corsair, I was only 17 and it seemed like a good idea at the time.
I gave a couple of workmates a lift home.
Pre compulsary seat belt days.
All seemed well, until the first roundabout.
Then we saw the chap in the back fly from one side to the other with his arms flailing desperately trying to grip thin air.
I straightened up and shot him back again.
Happy days.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

My dad had a Ford Corsair. White with red trim! 

When we pulled up at traffic lights he would let me put the dashboard mounted handbrake on! (no child seats in those days LOL) 

I also remember in later years learning that it is not a good idea to use cleaners or polish on motorcycle seats.....


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Must admit I used to use Mr Sheene on my motorcycles when I rode 'em

Spray on wipe off then buff with a plush MF. Got a very nice finish that was always getting positive comments :thumb:

Haven't used it on any of my cars tho' ... :lol:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

richard56 said:


> I used Mr. Sheen to polish the leather seats in my very first car. Ford Corsair, I was only 17 and it seemed like a good idea at the time.
> I gave a couple of workmates a lift home.
> Pre compulsary seat belt days.
> All seemed well, until the first roundabout.
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mk4 dave (Mar 24, 2014)

Used to use Mr sheen mountain fresh or something or other, on my cars interior plastics whilst friends would insist on using ****pit shine stuff. Was great, infact I used the stuff today on my new 90's component system after a thorough wipe down first with baby wipes lol


----------



## roy7 (May 25, 2009)

I have used Mr Sheen on interior plastics and rubbers,freshened it up without looking overly shiny,then sprayed it on the microfibre and gave the alloys a buffing up, pleasantly surprised overall.I was at Donnington at RSOC years ago and it was definitely Mr Sheen a chap was using on his imperial blue Escort Cosworth but he was being very coy by wrapping a microfibre round the tin lol,maybe using it as a quick detailer?:buffer:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nothing wrong with it. I had a 1979 MGB GT about 18 years ago and used it on the rubber bumpers, dash etc... along with SRP and Turtle Wax.


----------

